# WLAN-Netz mit Einwahl - bitte um Hinweise



## ulf123 (2. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte aus sicherheits Gründen mein Netz umbauen und hoffe ihr könnt mich dabei unterstützen und mir Tips geben

Nun erst mal das Netz im IST-Zustand


```
[Internet]---[Router]---[Server]---[AP]>>>>>>[AP]---[Client]
```
Legende:
--- LAN
>>> WLAN

So wie hier schon zu erkennen ist kann jeder Client der am Netz hängt ohne Große Probleme auf das Internet zugreifen, ausgenommen sein IP ist im Server geblockt

Mein Vorstellung ist nun das jeder Client einen Router bekommen der sich am Server erst anmelden muss.
ich hatte da so an PPPoe gedacht.

also im bild dann so: 


```
[Internet]---[Router]---[Server]---[AP]>>>>>>[AP]---[Router]---[Client]
```
Besteht eine möglichkeit einfach einen PPPoe-Server zu installieren?
wenn ja hat wer n Howto parat?

... Also  grundsetztlich würde ich gerne wissen ob das ganze in der Form überhaupt möglich ist und auf was ich achten muss


Danke schon mal 

Schöne Grüße 
Ulf


----------



## Navy (2. September 2009)

Versuch es einfach mit einem Radius-Server.


----------



## Loveboat (3. September 2009)

RADIUS ist Dein Freund. Du kannst in Deinen WLAN-Einstellungen die Authentifizierung gegen einen RADIUS machen.

RADIUS = Authentication Dial-In User Service

Dial-In war früher mal, heute wird es für viele unterschiedliche Dienste genutzt bei denen ein Endgerät sich via username/password authentifizieren möchte. Auch ein PPPOE-Client authentifizeirt sich gegen einen solchen Server.


----------



## ulf123 (3. September 2009)

Hi als die Einstellung im AP "mit RADIUS authenfizieren" habe ich schon mal gefunden. aber leider gibt es da n Technisches Problem.

Ich zeichne euch mal eine skizze des Netzwerkes so wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Ich würde gerne mal wissen ob das möglich ist.

Schöne Grüße Ulf


----------



## olqs (4. September 2009)

Das sieht fast so aus wie eine Hotspot Lösung, aber bei deiner Netzskizze stellen sich mir noch ein paar Fragen:

- Du hast wirklich einen Server der ohne Router und nur mit Desktop Firewall im Netz hängt?
- Der Server hat ICS bzw Routing mit Nat aktiviert und ist sozusagen gleichzeitig noch Router?
- Muss der wirklich so drinhängen?
- Es ist gewollt, das sich die Clients nicht selbst ins Wlan hängen, sondern eine Bridge mit APs/Routern aufgebaut wird?
- Hängt wirklich nur immer ein Client hinter einem Router, oder stehen hinter dem Router mehrere Clients?
- Willst du mit der Lösung vielleicht einen grossen Bereich mit Wlan/Netzwerk abdecken?


----------



## ulf123 (4. September 2009)

Hallo


> - Du hast wirklich einen Server der ohne Router und nur mit Desktop Firewall im Netz hängt?


Hallo zwischen dem Internet und dem Server befindet sich noch ein Router der die einwahl übernimmt+ und ein Privates netzwerk



> Der Server hat ICS bzw Routing mit Nat aktiviert und ist sozusagen gleichzeitig noch Router?


Der Server dient für das Wlan netz als File-Server und Firewall und Routing via IPTABLES es ist ein Linux Debian System.



> Muss der wirklich so drinhängen?


Ja =)


> Es ist gewollt, das sich die Clients nicht selbst ins Wlan hängen, sondern eine Bridge mit APs/Routern aufgebaut wird?


Ja das hat was mit den örtlichen bedingungen zutun, Ich hänge mal ein bild an um das klar zustellen, jede Position ist gleichzeitig eine zwischen station des Netzes .


> Hängt wirklich nur immer ein Client hinter einem Router, oder stehen hinter dem Router mehrere Clients?


Hinter dem Router kann der Nutzer soviele Clients anschließen wie er will, so wie ein Router daheim beim DSL netz.


> Willst du mit der Lösung vielleicht einen grossen Bereich mit Wlan/Netzwerk abdecken?


Sagen wirs mal so es sind knapp 10 nutzer, aber über relativ weite Strecken. Siehe karte.

Achja der eine oder andere meint es sei vielleicht übertrieben, aber es geht mir nicht um die einfachheit sondern, um was zu lernen.

Danke schon mal


----------



## olqs (7. September 2009)

ulf123 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> Ja das hat was mit den örtlichen bedingungen zutun, Ich hänge mal ein bild an um das klar zustellen, jede Position ist gleichzeitig eine zwischen station des Netzes .
> 
> Hinter dem Router kann der Nutzer soviele Clients anschließen wie er will, so wie ein Router daheim beim DSL netz.
> Sagen wirs mal so es sind knapp 10 nutzer, aber über relativ weite Strecken. Siehe karte.



Grundsätzlich zum Netzaufbau würd ich folgendes machen:

Ap/Wlan-Router benützen die gleichzeitig als Client und als AP dienen können, z.B. alle die mit der OpenWRT Firmware laufen.
Mit denen dann mal das Netz so aufbauen, das die Verbindungen untereinander funktionieren.
Die Zugangskontrolle ins Internet kannst du dann wie schon mal vorgeschlagen mit einer Hotspot lösung auf dem Server einschränken/erlauben.

Vielleicht ist der Link hilfreich:
http://www.tomsnetworking.de/content/tests/j2009a/test_mesh_performance/index.html

Meine gedachte Konfiguration zur Skizze:
Der Server hat bei mir die IP 192.168.1.1/24

AP1:
stellt "WLAN1" zur Verfügung, z.B. auf Kanal 2
IPs:
- LAN 192.168.1.2/24
- WLAN1 192.168.0.1/30

AP2:
stellt "WLAN2" zur Verfügung, z.B. auf Kanal 11, ist Client in "WLAN1"
IPs:
- LAN: 192.168.2.1
- WLAN1 192.168.0.2/30
- WLAN2 192.168.0.5/30

AP3:
stellt "WLAN3" zur Verfügung, z.B. auf Kanal 2, ist Client in "WLAN2"
- LAN: 192.168.3.1/24
- WLAN2 192.168.0.6/30
- WLAN3 192.168.0.9/30

Die abwechelnden Wlan kanäle nutze ich, damit sich die einzelnen Netze nicht stören und gehe davon aus, dass AP3 nicht mehr in Reichweite von AP1 ist.

Zum Routing:
Jeder Client in den Netzen >2 bekommt den AP als Default Gateway, die Clients im Netz 1 den Server.
Der Server bekommt einen manuellen Routingeintrag 192.168.0.0/16 -> 192.168.1.2

Routing auf den Wlan Routern, ich schreibs mal für 4 Router auf:

```
AP1:
Netz:              Gateway:
0.0.0.0/0       192.168.1.1
192.168.0.0/16  192.168.0.2

AP2:
Netz:              Gateway:
0.0.0.0/0       192.168.0.1
192.168.1.0/24  192.168.0.1
192.168.0.0/16  192.168.0.6

AP3:
Netz:              Gateway:
0.0.0.0/0       192.168.0.5
192.168.0.0/30  192.168.0.5
192.168.1.0/24  192.168.0.5
192.168.2.0/24  192.168.0.5
192.168.0.0/16  192.168.0.10

AP4:
Netz:              Gateway:
0.0.0.0/0       192.168.0.9
```


----------



## ulf123 (8. September 2009)

Hi danke schon mal. Also die idee ist gar nicht so schlecht nur gibs da ein Problem. 

An jeder der AP stationen sind 2 Antennen, da ich mit Yagi- Richtfunk antennen arbeite und die können nur ein eine Richtung strahlen

achja.. womit hast die schöne skizze gemacht =)


schöne Grüße


----------



## chmee (9. September 2009)

Hast Du die Pringles-Antennen-Lösung probiert? Ist doch auch ne Yagi.
Vielleicht sind die Signal-Rausch-Abstände damit besser..

Links:
http://www.ping.de/aktiv/wavelan/wavelan_antennenbau_yagi.html


----------



## ulf123 (9. September 2009)

Hi ich habe Fertige- Outdoor taugliche Yagi antennen, siehe Bilder

Schöen Grüße


----------

